# 'mv' command hangs FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE



## wiggerm0rtis (Oct 1, 2012)

Greetings, denizens of the FreeBSD forums. As this is my first post, kindly guide my formatting errors. The governing of the formatting of this forum is Aristotelian in its justice and has my full approval.

Since its release, I have been running a wonderfully stable 9.0-RELEASE server for household fileserving and shirking job responsibilities. The machine has two external USB drives, both NTFS. They are mounted with ntfs-3g via /etc/fstab and shared with the network over Samba. I am not interested in reformatting the drives at this time.

I often SSH into this home server to do personal work. Today, the command [CMD=""]mv verysmallhomeworkfile.c /path/to/external[/CMD] caused my SSH session to hang before the next prompt. This happened both with an aliased and unaliased [CMD=""]mv[/CMD] Furthermore, it _is_ possible to break the SSH session and reconnect after an indeterminate amount of time, generally greater than 10-15 minutes. Upon doing so, the command above evidently was not executed.

Puzzled, I connected over VNC to copy the files via GUI drag-and-drop. This operation was successful. I opened a terminal within the VNC session and gave [CMD=""]mv thatsamefile.c /some/root/fs/directory[/CMD]. This succeeded. Issuing [CMD=""]cp thatsamefile.c /path/to/external/[/CMD] succeeded as well. Issuing the hang-inducing cut-and-paste (from the root fs to the external drive) froze the VNC session as well.

Because [CMD=""]mv[/CMD] is a standard Unix command, I am unsure what additional information I can provide. Is issuing it somehow incompatible with NTFS drives mounted via ntfs-3g? I need write access to these drives.

If there is likely something fubar happening with my installation, I have no issue reinstalling; it is a small inconvenience. Thank you for any and all advice.


----------



## break19 (Oct 2, 2012)

One.. your name is not exactly... nice.. and two.. fuse is not known for stability. use a real filesystem.


----------



## akil (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi

I experienced similar issues, however, my fusefs setup is really complex nonetheless in my case I noticed spontaneously hangs/resets when using sysutils/fusefs-sshfs while with sysutils/fusefs-ntfs I don't see any troubles. I can confirm your statement regarding ssh(1) session and working on fusefs mountpoint, sometimes it crashed, sometimes it hangs machine for a while, sometimes it crash a kernel. So you are using it on your own and even if you don't want crashes you must live with them.


----------



## wiggerm0rtis (Oct 2, 2012)

break19 said:
			
		

> One.. your name is not exactly... nice.. and two.. fuse is not known for stability. use a real filesystem.


Thank you for your constructive input. My attempt at irony seems to be utterly lost.

If you read above, you will note that I do not presently which to switch the fs.



			
				akil said:
			
		

> working on fusefs mountpoint, sometimes it crashed, sometimes it hangs machine for a while, sometimes it crash a kernel.


Thank you, akii, for your knowledge and experience. For now, it seems best to mount these drives on a proprietary OS and neglect the issue until OS interoperability becomes a development priority.


----------

